# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Vezzo pizza

## LindaP

Anyone  been here? Taking the train down tomorrow to see the sights and shop with my daughter, she saw this place online, and we may try and find it.

----------


## MIke R

its New York...its pizza

how bad can it be????.....LOL

never been..I'm a Grimaldis, Lombardi's, Rays loyalist

----------


## katva

Linda----how fun!  Enjoy your shopping and sight seeing.  I can't believe it, but I've NEVER been to NYC around the holidays!  Was trying to squeeze in a trip next week, but not looking promissing.  Try the pizza place, and report back!

----------


## marybeth

Sounds like fun!

This place looks good and apparently they have a sister restaurant further downtown:

http://www.postothincrust.com/

If you are in the EV we absolutely loved Motorinos (and their brussel sprout + pancetta pie is number 1 on Serious Eats best NYC pizza list):

http://motorinopizza.com/

Have a great time, I'm jealous.  Not going back to NYC until February.

----------


## andynap

Brussel sprout pizza? Yo.  :p

----------


## marybeth

Delicious!

http://slice.seriouseats.com/archive...-new-york.html

Had a similar pie at Co a few years ago but Motorinos was amazing.

----------


## katva

MB---I'll just have to trust you on this one!   :Wink:

----------


## andynap

Too thick for me.

----------


## MIke R

> Too thick for me.



me too..thin and crispy...thats real NY pizza

----------


## StBartFan2

It is down the street from my office, and I am there at least once a week.  The thin crust pizza is terrific.  I get it well done, with extra garlic essence, no other additions.  They also have good sandwiches.

----------


## LindaP

Yes......it was awesome Fan!  And a lot of fresh basil also!

----------


## amyb

Hooray for the upstaters!

----------


## Adward9999

Vezzo pizza   

http://can-i-try.com/2012/03/07/vezz...n-crust-pizza/

----------

